# Just got a CW45



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

And I think this is the sweetest pistol I own,,,Very, very nice trigger. recoil seems less than many of my 9’s......not sure how that can be??
And accurate, more than I am....has a green fiber optic sight, someone added...

very happy with this gub.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! Post up some pictures!


----------

